# Hey Nip, Tappan NOAA in 2013?



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

We had 82 boats in the open this past sunday, and another 25 in a club tournament the same morning. Most of the teams i talked to had no problems finding places to fish with the big crowds. I dont think you would have a problem filling a 60 boat field.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I have actually attempted this in past and was run around pretty heavy for a permit.

I like to take our fields where we are welcomed and haven't further pursued since.

I love Tappan since Lakes Trail introduced it to me some years ago. Great fishery.

Challenging with their ramp scenerio there. 

Throw in the the long distance for the aging FishCrew and a political permitting mess...

likely not- but never say never... unless it's Lake Erie, The Ohio River or Portage Lakes...

nip


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

The ramp parking lot is a little bigger now and i know some people that will cut the BS out of getting a permit for next year. I'll let you know latter.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with V-MAX. I believe there would be alot of interest in a NOAA at Tappan. But i'm still waiting on one in the Ohio river....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

V-MAX200 said:


> i know some people that will cut the BS out of getting a permit for next year. I'll let you know latter.


Used to have to contact MWCD to clear date, then submit a ton of paperwok, and then they ask for a hefty permit fee. LOT O WORK!
I'd be interested in that information as well. PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Did somebody say NOAA is on the river in 2013 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Bub and Getter.......... Forget it about it on the river....... all the sissy boys  won't come play with us Rats.

Nip had this in the works a couple yrs ago with a chance at $20,000 and couldn't get anyone but a few of us Rats to pre-register.

It's funny actually how alot of guys think the Big "O" is so horrible and there are no fish,both you guys know better.

I fished a 30 boat tournament this past Sunday out of Moundsville that had 27 of the 30 teams weigh in limits pretty good for a river with no fish.

C'mon Nip......You gotta try it again.

By the way I like the Tappan idea as well.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ChampioNMan said:


> Bub and Getter.......... Forget it about it on the river....... all the sissy boys  won't come play with us Rats.
> 
> Nip had this in the works a couple yrs ago with a chance at $20,000 and couldn't get anyone but a few of us Rats to pre-register.
> 
> ...


I know. I was lined up for that one. He can't worry about how many pre register. "If you build it, they will come". For that kinda money, 60-80 boats without breaking a sweat....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I knew of about 15 more boats that were in for the 20,000 out of rayland that didn't register because they didn't think they had to.  I'll go to Tappan also. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> I knew of about 15 more boats that were in for the 20,000 out of rayland that didn't register because they didn't think they had to.  I'll go to Tappan also.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I think those guys up north need to realize it's not that that we don't pre register due to the fear of a storm or cold front blowing through, it because the river could go from normal to in your basement in 2 days! Also, if it was strictly an "OPEN" format, with no requirement to pay NOAA dues, there would be guys crawling out of the wood work to get in on it. They just aren't going to pay the dues to fish one tournament. Don't get me wrong, there's still plenty of guys that would do it regardless, but many that won't.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

> with no requirement to pay NOAA dues, there would be guys crawling out of the wood work to get in on it.


I bet! 

You guys should make that happen.

Everyone fishes the same conditions.

Registration rules were as transparent as they are now.

If we worked it into the red it'd be called Dontbass, hence the cancellation of the River...and the loss of $1k+ subsequent to just simply cancelling it.

Believe me, we were more disappointed than anyone there. 

Especially after about a dozen calls and emails from "unknowns" (I do know each of you now  ) worried about illegal activity...that stared within the first week of it's release.

The OPEN 100% NOAA format seemingly works well. Especially when we don't go to the River 

We are flattered by the requests, we'll file that in the catagory with our PA and MI anglers who regularly call to bring a 10 man team up for 100%.

I like my homeboys  NE Ohio anglers ROCK!

nip


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh well we tried


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> Oh well we tried
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Yeah. I guess we'll have to travel....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> I bet!
> 
> You guys should make that happen.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean you run a bad gig, I just meant that all the other tournaments are up north, and most of the river guys from wheeling/moundsville/st. Clairsville area don't do alot of traveling up that way. Maybe you could just try a "feeler" tournament....  as far as everybody fishing the same conditions, most wouldn't want to fish the river at 22 ft. But some would, because they don't know the difference. It's like scheduling a big one out on ere, and day of it's blowing 40 out of the north east. Some guys would still go because they don't know what 40 out of the north east means....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I gotcha Bub- no issues at all about what you were saying...

Everything you discussed had already been beat to death by myself and the fishcrew way prior to organizing a venue...that's kinda my point. We think before we act...

The variables that so often get overlooked regarding event promotions are exactly why, and how, NOAA is by design, and assists with generating fields.

Why don't you guys come up North? 

Hotel stays? Gas costs? EXPENSES... 

Those are the same reasons why a 100% paidout venue can't roll ten guys and five rigs deep and remain in the black, little lone the motivation to work predawn to dark for those who are concerned about a $20 late fee but will drop $300 on an overpriced rod.

We've built both Erie and River...they didn't come... 

Rivergitter gets a A for effort though.

I'm goona just go with a "no" for Tappan now as well


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ive got a idea, put seneca or saltfork lake on the rossiter for next yr. theres NO BIG tourneys held down here. 20-30 boats max. Theres a lot of guys that dont travel at all here to. This is actually the first yr that Ive fished your tourneys. Would be a tweener spot for everyone.. seneca is 5 minutes from I-77.. Open permits are $50 bucks and club events are $25 for 12 events.. just got to set up dates in january so you get the dates you want. Ive got all the info if your interested..


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

I know somebody from up Nawth that was ready to fish against the Rats....ME! I was one of the 6 pre-registered and I didn't give a Rat's arse if the River backed up all the way to Akron.

Nip put it on an' y'all didn't show! 

Ding


----------



## skeeterboy2011 (Jan 9, 2012)

How about back to the West Branch for a little more variety?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Let's get 2012 underway first guys... look forward to this topic in say Septemberish...

Lock it mods


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Nipididdee said:


> Let's get 2012 underway first guys... look forward to this topic in say Septemberish...
> 
> Lock it mods


I agree. Lets lock this one up before it gets out of hand and talk more this fall.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just too keep the bug in everyone's ear....  

http://www.mariettatimes.com/page/c...ival-wraps-up-with-bass-tourney.html?nav=5002 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.wvdnr.gov/fishing/tournaments.shtm

I don't see us on here... 

Plenty to choose from otherwise...


----------

